# USED SCOOP DOGG AND AVALANCHE PUSHER



## THC42002 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a 14ft Scoop Dogg pusher and a 6ft Avalanche pusher. Both with rubber cutting edges.
Scoop Dogg needs a little TLC. Operator hit a curb. Can be fixed with ease, but will work as is. Rubber edge is good. Shoes are good. We welded old cutting edge under shoes to preserve them.
Avalanche pusher is stout. new rubber. Hardly ever used. Hardly ever! 
Scoop Dogg $1200. obo
Avalanche $700 obo
READY TO SELL! NEED OUT MY WAY!!
SHOOT ME OFFER!
270-366-3382 JARY
PADUCAH KY 42001


----------

